
BREXIT Poll: 55% of UK voters intend to vote for Britain to leave the EU - Jerry2
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/eu-referendum-poll-brexit-leave-campaign-10-point-lead-remain-boris-johnson-nigel-farage-david-a7075131.html
======
pbhjpbhj
Does anyone have a good reason to leave, none of the ones given anywhere I've
seen appear to be either true or genuinely likely to come to fruition?
Interested in thoughtful and supported answers ...

~~~
J_Darnley
The EU is a horrible, undemocratic, wasteful bureaucracy. If Britain can
trigger its collapse then good. It is a shame that Greece didn't manage this
economically (yet).

The cookie law. Farm subsidies to produce and then dispose of product. All
languages being tolerated in the parliament requiring a full 2D matrix of
translators. Their civil servants getting paid ridiculous salaries, tax free.
The fact they shift between Brussels and Strasburg every other week.

Oh, I say this as a Brit expat living elsewhere in the EU. I fully expect to
get deported when we/it/they leave. I just wish I had a vote.

~~~
kyriakos
EU also has its good parts, the question is will Britain gain more by leaving
than lose by staying? Being a large member Britain has the advantage to help
solve some of those problems you mention. EU will definitely not collapse if
Britain leaves, if that's the aim of voters against EU then I believe they are
misguided.

